# Bill Gates in DANGER



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi friends!!

*Mexican Businessman Charlos Helu becomes the second richest person*



> The worlds richest man *Bill Gates* is having danger to his no. 1 Position among the rich person list.Bill gates is on 1st position from the past 13 years , but now a mexican business man *Charlos slim helu* is incresing his wealth which is turning out to be dangerous to gates.
> 
> Actually Helu is the Chairperson of Telmax, Telsel, and also the chief of America MOVIL. He just left Voren Buffet behind and became the Worlds Second richest man. The famous Business magazine of America *FORBES* says that buffet had $52.4 billions, and helu now has $53.1 billion.
> 
> ...


 
*www.baltimoresun.com/business/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-forbes-billionaires,0,635263.story?coll=sns-ap-business-headlines

www.forbes.com

PS: Article was compiled by me...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 13, 2007)

ask those Money gaints to lend us 0.01% of their wealth lol....


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmm..
Ever thought what would they do of so much money...


----------



## sivarap (Apr 13, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Hmm..
> Ever thought what would they do of so much money...



Invest and make more money


----------



## mediator (Apr 13, 2007)

But Bill Gates also donates his money for welfare causes!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah true!! he donates and also runs a foundation.. "BILL MELINDA GATES FOUNDATION"


----------



## nepcker (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill donates *only* because he has to pay less tax if he donates (a law in US to encourage donations)


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2007)

nepcker ! This is a thinking which is shows your anti-M$ feel. if these donations would be made by "steve jobs" then .. you would have said its a NOBLE cause.... but if Bill Gates does this then its for saving taxes... come out of your Narrow minded thinking... buddy!! it will harm you only...


----------



## rajasekharan (Apr 13, 2007)

seriously . . i dont know how many rich men donate FROM HEART . .  . i am not talking about gates . talking about every one ,celebs ,cricketers ,footballers ,golfies . . all . i think it will only be a handfull :-l


----------



## cvvikram (Apr 13, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> nepcker ! This is a thinking which is shows your anti-M$ feel. if these donations would be made by "steve jobs" then .. you would have said its a NOBLE cause.... but if Bill Gates does this then its for saving taxes... come out of your Narrow minded thinking... buddy!! it will harm you only...


 
Right said friend....i don't why people are always behind Bill gates....


----------



## nepcker (Apr 13, 2007)

In my opinion, there's only one reason why rich Americans donate -- be it Steven Paul Jobs or William Henry Gates -- and the reason is to reduce tax.

Steve Jobs has donated quite a bit, so has Bill Gates. They're both donating to reduce the tax they have to pay.

I think the only rich American that donates without the intention of paying less tax is Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 13, 2007)

and why is it so.. that he donates without and intensions of saving taxes...

and i think we both dont have any personal interest towards Steven Paul jobs or *William Henry Gates III*


----------



## caleb (Apr 13, 2007)

Whatever the reasons are it is better to donate (even if it is to save tax) than to pay taxes to a war mongering nation like USA or a corrupt nation like India.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 13, 2007)

If hellu become No. 1 richest man. Then microsoft monopoly over software market may decrease.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

Can't they give us .1 of that $53 billions


----------



## nepcker (Apr 13, 2007)

> and why is it so.. that he donates without and intensions of saving taxes...


Face it: Gates does it *only* to reduce taxes.



> and i think we both dont have any personal interest towards Steven Paul jobs or *William Henry Gates III*


Hehe. Didn't know that there was a "III" in his name.

And by the way, I'm interested in both of them -- I've watched almost all Gates' and Jobs' keynote addresses.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 13, 2007)

This is really stupid
If Bill Gates genuinely is concerned and donates money u say he does it to save taxes.
If he just sits on all his money he is anyway a moron!!!

So Both are vices is it??


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe i can make more money in Mexico by Drug Dealing.He He He


----------



## rake (Apr 13, 2007)

> Can't they give us .1 of that $53 billions


 
abe .05% bhi chalega


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 13, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> If hellu become No. 1 richest man. Then microsoft monopoly over software market may decrease.


And how is that..??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 13, 2007)

rake said:
			
		

> abe .05% bhi chalega


arey 0.0001% bhi  chalega.


----------



## mediator (Apr 13, 2007)

I dunno if he does it for saving taxes but yes donating is far better than giving taxes. Also, the donation given by Gates is counted in leu of taxes only if he donates in US, isn't it?

Correct me here, but does the $100m donation he pledged to India and $X to other countries for fighting AIDS and other diseases also reduce his taxes in US?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill gates is a great Philanthropist . There is no doubt in it.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 13, 2007)

Tell me how Bill Gates is in danger?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 14, 2007)

@blueshift!!

read the article.. Bill gates's position is in danger... ( richest person of the world)

@mediator  i bacame a fan of yours... and yes you are right... absolutely..


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 14, 2007)

Funny this is being discussed.
Philanthropy is a form of the "mature" human response called "altruism". (Not the literal definition but the psychoanalytic definition eg. a gangster donates money for charity to wipe away his guilt.)
"Denial" is termed as an "immature" response.
(I may be flamed for this but this a a fact. Sigmund Freud must have been flamed a lot too . b4 flaming, please pick up any decent clinical psychology book or look it up in Wikipedia  )
Not that I ain't a fan of ol' Bill. He sure does deserve every penny he has (Not that my laments matter). Watched the recent Biography episode on him on The History Channel. But does that make him better than any1 else?  I can't say.
The thing that matters is that if you feel inspired by some1, do something better.
The world is short of good people.


----------



## mediator (Apr 14, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> @blueshift!!
> 
> read the article.. Bill gates's position is in danger... ( richest person of the world)
> 
> @mediator  i bacame a fan of yours... and yes you are right... absolutely..


Bana, itna ucha ucha bi mat likiye!   .......I'm a fan of every buddy I have here!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 14, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> Funny this is being discussed.
> Philanthropy is a form of the "mature" human response called "altruism". (Not the literal definition but the psychoanalytic definition eg. a gangster donates money for charity to wipe away his guilt.)
> "Denial" is termed as an "immature" response.
> (I may be flamed for this but this a a fact. Sigmund Freud must have been flamed a lot too . b4 flaming, please pick up any decent clinical psychology book or look it up in Wikipedia  )
> ...


 
its good that you correct the statement MR. Radical.. but let me tell you a thing.. Sir William Henry Gates III is a person who should be an ideal for someone... If you are not inspired by him or you dont thing that he is some different then its only and lonely yours thinking.. many poeple will be thinking like you.. but i aint,,,  the truth is that he is a man who is not my ideal... coz i am myself my ideal... you may think this as my attitude.. but this aint attitude.. this is self confidence.. and you know what.. i admire mr. gates for this self confidence.....


----------



## freebird (Apr 14, 2007)

> *[SIZE=-1]Kitne bhi tu kar le sitam, has haske sahenge hum[/SIZE]*


 Yeh to Apna Habit Hai

 समर्पण : for* Sir William Henry Gates III *lovers.


----------



## eddie (Apr 14, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs has donated quite a bit


 Do you have some sources to back that claim up? I am highly ignorant regarding Steve Jobs charity work. Please enlighten me.

P.S.: As of December 31, 2006, Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation is worth 33 billion US dollars.

P.S.2: Charity seeks to raise money for Steve Jobs’ family


----------



## shantanu (Apr 14, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> Yeh to Apna Habit Hai
> 
> समर्पण : for* Sir William Henry Gates III *lovers.


 
hey MR. Linux FANBOY... this aint true what you are talking about... he never did any sitam on anyone.. this is people who are jealous of his success.... 
and you are one among them...  remember that... freebird


----------



## freebird (Apr 14, 2007)

truth is truth.btw enjoy ur fanboyism.Bill gates and his monopoly OS did lot of harm to the world structure and to alternate Operating Systems(remember M$'s FUD ,SCOing etc on poor Linux users?).You are a Windows fanatic cant think the right way that's it?.better change ur fanboyism.
*catb.org/~esr/writings/libgates.html
*www.bitstorm.org/gates/


----------



## shantanu (Apr 14, 2007)

hey freebird, r u not showing your fanboyism, whatever you say he has also given a new height and meaning to OS technology and is an excellent personality overall as i say... 

You are a FANboy and Except it... otherwise you would not be having suct user title and signature... see your self and then say.....

Linux is a gr8 OS.... but you cant even think of what is windows for us....


----------



## freebird (Apr 14, 2007)

I am trying to make ppl understand what is M$ done to the world and what u can get by supporting this monopoly OS.YOu are a hardcorer,u cant accept the fact that what bill gates and steve ballmer is doing to Linux and other Competition OSs.FUD,SCOing anything more i have to say?come out u little M$ fanatic let the brain get unbiased @tleast.


----------



## mediator (Apr 14, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey freebird, r u not showing your fanboyism, whatever you say he has also given a new height and meaning to OS technology and is an excellent personality overall as i say...
> 
> You are a FANboy and *Except it*... otherwise you would not be having suct user title and signature... see your self and then say.....
> 
> Linux is a gr8 OS.... but you cant even think of what is windows for us....


 
Neways Chill...This is not Linux Vs Windows u know!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> I think the only rich American that donates without the intention of paying less tax is Oprah Winfrey.



Oprah Winfrey donates to increase the TRP of her show , her donation is clearly business. i saw one episode and she was giving loads to goodies for a lady and her kids . her show has high TRP and she earns many times more than she donates.

Bill Gates and similar ppl donate to increase goodwill and support for their brands. I think the biggest donor is *Warren Buffet *who has donated 37 billion $ (omg) in Melinda gates foundation. But still donating a foundation and running it are total different things. 

Some one who can cross the wealth to Bill Gates is surely to come from the petroleum business, we have no choice other then to buy petrol products as here is no alternative. So no wonder we see the petroleum giant as the richest person very soon. After all wars have and will be faught for Oil, its the most valuable thing  until someone commercializes some alternate cheap means for driving the world.


----------



## overclocker (Apr 14, 2007)

I think that bill gates now in trouble it is a serious matter for him bcz his prestige
involves with this issue.. surely he will do something for maintaining his performance....


----------



## eggman (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm quite poor. let all of them donate to me and i'll decide whos the biggest doner...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Do you have some sources to back that claim up? I am highly ignorant regarding Steve Jobs charity work. Please enlighten me.
> 
> P.S.: As of December 31, 2006, Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation is worth 33 billion US dollars.
> 
> P.S.2: Charity seeks to raise money for Steve Jobs’ family



It does not matter if the proof should be given or not. It does not matter how much people spent money of charity. 

Bill gates is just showing off which is not nice. It is best to keep some thing secret without telling to others. 

Neither someone should force other person to give fund or cause for any matter. It should come from within them.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2007)

and i dont think that Mr. gates ever showed anything... did he release a press issue for what ammount he is donating no... he didnt...

and plz chill coz as mediator said its not M$(BILL) vs LINUX thread or anything... and neways ... BILL GATES IS ALWAYS RIGHT,.... (if you say i am a FANBOY) let it be....


----------



## mediator (Apr 15, 2007)

@thunderbird : You r being personal. If u hate windows then its ur choice, but then saying "Bill gates is just showing off which is not nice." is very absurd, stereotypical and irresponsible! U don't have to relate everything u know.

Neways what exactly do mean by showing off? Do u know him personally?  .... that he is down to earth or doing it as a business strategy?

Even if he tries to make it a secret, then how can u guarantee that a donation of whopping $1 bn will remain a secret?  Also try to think a little rationally next time, how do u suppose he'll donate and distribute $1Bn to all the diseased people of this country? Do u expect him to go into each n every remotest hospitals and donate the money to everyone in disguise? How do u donate the money for the welfare of the children in an ashram? Do u secretly tunnel in and give them while they were sleeping or u talk to the incharge and give the money in the name of the ashram? Have u ever done that?

So, I dunno if its coming from within, but atleast try to look +ve. Now try to tell me what +ve is in this donation thing!


----------



## eddie (Apr 15, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> It does not matter if the proof should be given or not. It does not matter how much people spent money of charity.
> 
> Bill gates is just showing off which is not nice. It is best to keep some thing secret without telling to others.
> 
> Neither someone should force other person to give fund or cause for any matter. It should come from within them.


 Did you actually read nepcker's post before making that comment? He said that "Steve Jobs has donated quite a bit" and I asked him for the source. I should just believe in what he says "no matter if the proof should be given or not"?

Now coming to the rest of your post: It might not matter to you as to how much people spend on charity but it does to me. I personally do not care if someone is doing something to show off or to save taxes or to just promote their brand...what matters is that it makes a difference. As I mentioned earlier, Bill and Melinda Gates foundation is worth 33 Billion US dollars. Just look at the amount of money and then consider the number of lives this money is improving. Even if Bill Gates does it to show off...he is actaully making a difference. What are you doing? Saying that he is just a show off and not doing something nice? Good going!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 15, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> IBill gates is just showing off which is not nice. It is best to keep some thing secret without telling to others.



May be this show off can inspire some other rich ppl to make donations to help poor.


----------



## kirangp (Apr 17, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> May be this show off can inspire some other rich ppl to make donations to help poor.



good point...I agree with u


----------



## cynosure (Apr 17, 2007)

After reading the Title I thought that sombody is going to kill Gates !!!
Then I read the whole article and came to know that the news is boring. Let the richest men fight their battle, We only have to worry when we are one of them!!


----------

